# Frustrated by lack of care!



## fluffyhelen9999 (May 13, 2005)

I'm 25 and a bit weeks pg and am currently not under anyone for my antenal care!
I moved area almost 2 weeks ago and immediately went to new GP and explained situation but it still hasn't got me anywhere.  I think what makes it worse is that I'm meant to be (and was in previous area) under a consultants care as well as I have kidney problems which need to be kept an eye on as I get bigger.  
I wasn't able to make a midwife appointment for booking in at my surgery for 2 weeks (which was meant to be next week), but the mw phoned me yesterday and said that she has to cancel my appointment next week and see me the week after (3 weeks after I initially approached surgery) - I explained about my problems etc and her reply was "don't worry I'll sort it out when I see you!!" which will be when I'm 27 weeks!!
When I last saw a consultant in my old area she said I'd need another scan and appt when I'm 25 weeks, so not having my booking in appointment until 27 weeks and then waiting another god knows how many weeks for consultants appointment and scan seems to me like leaving things too late  .
I even rang one of the local hospitals and they said they can't do anything until they get a referal from a mw   (as officially I don't even exist to them!).
I just feel like I've got no where and no one to go to if I have any problems.  At the moment I keep getting kidney pains and have CTS really badly...  I did see a GP yesterday and he just dismissed my problems and said something about elevating my hand with 2 pillows (very helpful NOT)...  I  said to him well who am I supposed to contact if I don't feel baby moving or I go into labour etc, and his reply was 'just go to the labour ward!'...  (of what hospital I wonder??)  
I thought the antenatal care was bad in my old area but this area is just driving me crazey so far, I'm beginning to wonder if there will be anywhere for me to go to give birth etc..
Helen xxx (sorry it's a long one!)


----------



## fluffyhelen9999 (May 13, 2005)

Also another question while I'm here... I haven't had any blood tests done since my initial ones were done at 12 weeks.  Is this normal??  I'm a bit concerned about my iron levels as I had problems with this even before getting pg    (I do have a spa tone a day in the hope of it helping but still get knackered!)


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

Sorry for missing you, I usually scan down for 0 replies, and saw a 1 nest to you!!

It is awful the way that you are being treated, you should be able to go via your gp to the cosultant.  Your gp should have referred you on, even if you haven't had things sent on from your other hospital.  Have you got your hand held notes from the other hospital?  If you havent heard anything by now, try your midwife again, and explain again that you were advised that you would need another scan by now.  Don't worry about your bloods, we wouldn't normally do them until 28 weeks,

let me know how you get on,

emilycaitlin xx


----------



## fluffyhelen9999 (May 13, 2005)

Well I'm now coming up to 29 weeks and still no further along    

I went to my GP after last post, he said he'ld refer me - a couple of weeks later I heard nothing so I chased it up - no referal had been made or received  .  I then eventually saw my so called midwife (who seems to be permanantly on holiday with no one covering her   )  she said she'ld sort it all out and refer me straight after my appointment...  2 weeks after that i still hadn't heard anything so rang the hospital... again - no referal had been received or made!!!  after chasing things up again with my surgery and the hospital I managed today to get the GP's to fax over the referal and checked straight after with the hospital that they had received it....  So maybe I might hear something at some point

I'm so mad though - I've got a 'high risk' pregnancy - not booked in at any hospital - got no consultant - had no scans since I was 21 weeks (despite being told I'm need them reguarly etc) - got a midwife that is hardly ever there (for exaple today I rang to get an appt asap, the next one isn't until the end of this month!)...  Just feel totally let down with no where and no one to turn to.  What can I do to get anywhere is there anyone I can complain to  

Helen x


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

This is ridiculous!!  The only thing I can suggest is to speak to the head of midwifery at the hospital, and they should be able to start things moving a bit quicker for you.

Let me know how you go,

emilycaitlin xx


----------

